# Why do you use the SLINGSHOT for hunting ?



## 10mmSteelball (Nov 25, 2013)

Hello guys i`m a slingshot hunter too an a while ago i talked with a friend who wants

to start hunting with the slingshot too and i asked him why he wants to start hunting with the slingshot (he normaly use firearms)

an he cant really answer the question so i would like to know from you guy´s why did you start hunting small or big !?! game with the slingshot ?

some examples i heard from other hunters where thing like : hunting in more urban locations ; pest control ; variety ; for cooking the prey up .... usw.


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

I dont hunt myself but i could think of some pretty cool reasons:
Cheaper than most other methods, 
Can make them yourself, 
Is a more skillfull sport than shooting,

Its legal to carry in public,

You can use tons of ammo (saving money)


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Mostly because I can shoot and hunt in places where firearms would be way to dangerous or illegal. I also enjoy game meat and the satisfaction of getting a meal with a tool that I made completely from scratch out of mostly cast off materials.


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

Reasons are because it's cheap, quiet, and you have to be able to sneak up closer to get a clean shot which makes the animal taste better when you're eating it (in my opinion).And I shoot small game of course. Big game ( deer, turkey, bear, etc.) has been done before but I'd imagine it'd be hard to get a clean kill.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Because it takes skill to hunt with one. They are under rated. looked at like a toys. compact. can shoot all types of ammo. when the primers are gone you can pull the bullets out and shoot them and you can pass by melal detectors.

*punctuation inserted by Mrs. Ghost because otherwise you poor readers would've had a time with this one!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

because when the squirrel laughs at your slingshot, you get the last laugh .


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

As a lad, I did not always have firearms available to me, or else could not afford to buy ammo. Slingshot ammo (stones) is available everywhere, and it is free.

I can make my own slingshot a lot easier than I could make a firearm.

Slingshots are quiet and do not attract attention ... from neighbors or from nearby game.

Slingshots are easily concealed.

Slingshots are much less likely to cause alarm if someone sees you with one ... strolling down the street with a gun in your hands is likely to result in a call to the police.

I can use a slingshot for pest control in an urban environment without attracting the attention of my neighbors.

I get a lot of satisfaction from taking game with a weapon I have made myself.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Charles said:


> As a lad, I did not always have firearms available to me, or else could not afford to buy ammo. Slingshot ammo (stones) is available everywhere, and it is free.
> 
> I can make my own slingshot a lot easier than I could make a firearm.
> 
> ...


Spot on.


----------



## 10mmSteelball (Nov 25, 2013)

thanks folks you all said very nice and interesting things  ! and there where lots of things

to which I had not thought before !

hope for more post on this topic !

ps: im in the slingshot forum for just a couple of days but im already so impressed from the great things i read every time when i sign in that i want to say thanks to every one who helps with his nice posts to make the slingshot forum

to in my opinion the best website to learn and share new things about slingshots  !!!!


----------



## myusername (Oct 5, 2013)

cheap, quiet, small, more challenging than a gun.


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

The reason i got into slingshots.. was for the sole purpose of hunting... none of this fancy card cutting i can do now  ...

It seems as time goes on... slingshots are becoming more and more popular as a method to take small game over here in britain....

With the fieldsports (hunting) laws becoming more stringent and (ridiculous) ....people are turning to methods that do not attract attention to themselves.....

Soon in scotland...you will need a license to own a air rifle... YES...AN AIR RIFLE!...

Lamping is legal.... just about... but own a lamp and a running dog... and your 'up to no good' .....

Ferreting is on the hitlist i believe...with the nets...being veiwed as 'ensnaring' (i think) an animal... and thus would need a licence to snare....(some idiot-somewhere is trying to pull this one!!)..

And dont even get me onto snaring (which you need a licence...course... more £££)....and foxhunting...which is banned...

Theres too many do gooders in britain... who think the countryside manages itself.....and thus push for laws that restrict how hunters/country folk can go about their business...

Catapults...

Easy to make....
Extremely discreet.... put in your pocket... or carry a gun around...(which draws the most attention?) ...
Cheap ammo (lead/hexnuts/stones) ....or buy in steel...
Cheap to buy....depending what you buy..
And good to become 'skillful' with one...

I know a few hunting folk...who keep one in their car...farreting bag...etc... and its there should the opportunity arise.. ive got a few of my mates into them...because they are so simple...to keep... and shoot...

Onto...the BEST reason for catapults...

If your into 'night time' activities...then you may need to run...as fast as your legs can take you....

Now it maybe hard enough with a brace of pheasants over your shoulder.... but it would be a LOT harder with a rifle too....

You may need to think on your feet... and get rid of all association to your crimes  ... you may be willing to dump your catch in the bushes... but your not going to be launching your expensive rifle.. and run the risk of losing it forever...

BUT... you would be happy to rip the bands off your inexpensive catapults and stash it in your sock...

Or throw it away... if it would save you a night in the cells...

Hope this has gave you an insight as to why...more and more people are turning to catapults as an effective way totake small game


----------



## 10mmSteelball (Nov 25, 2013)

Thank you very much B.P.R for your great text  ! i was very helped with this !


----------



## V-alan-tine (Nov 12, 2013)

Here in the UK it's the only field sport that isn't totally regulated by the government  YET  and it is the only one you can still use arrows for hunting, as long as it's not deer


----------



## V-alan-tine (Nov 12, 2013)

B.P.R said:


> The reason i got into slingshots.. was for the sole purpose of hunting... none of this fancy card cutting i can do now  ...
> 
> It seems as time goes on... slingshots are becoming more and more popular as a method to take small game over here in britain....
> 
> ...


I think all the anti whatevers and so called dogooders should in all fairness to their sweet little ways(god bless) be given a 10sec start :rofl: it's their fault we have american mink/squirrels taking over, and not just in Britain either.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Please, please, please ... be moderate in what you say. This is a public forum. The forum must not be seen to be promoting illegal activities. We will not promote the sport of slingshot shooting if we advocate the use of slingshots for illegal purposes. I cannot monitor your individual actions, and I have no wish to do so. But please do not advocate slingshots for use in violating game laws and such. Such advocacy is a very quick way to get slingshots banned or severely restricted, and none of us wants that.

Thanks for your understanding everyone.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Charles said:


> Please, please, please ... be moderate in what you say. This is a public forum. The forum must not be seen to be promoting illegal activities. We will not promote the sport of slingshot shooting if we advocate the use of slingshots for illegal purposes. I cannot monitor your individual actions, and I have no wish to do so. But please do not advocate slingshots for use in violating game laws and such. Such advocacy is a very quick way to get slingshots banned or severely restricted, and none of us wants that.
> 
> Thanks for your understanding everyone.
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


 :yeahthat:


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

Charles said:


> Please, please, please ... be moderate in what you say. This is a public forum. The forum must not be seen to be promoting illegal activities. We will not promote the sport of slingshot shooting if we advocate the use of slingshots for illegal purposes. I cannot monitor your individual actions, and I have no wish to do so. But please do not advocate slingshots for use in violating game laws and such. Such advocacy is a very quick way to get slingshots banned or severely restricted, and none of us wants that.
> 
> Thanks for your understanding everyone.
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


I understand charles  ...

I was speaking hypothetically....


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks guys!!! :wave:

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I've hunted all my life. I caught my first ptarmigan with a .22 short when I was 4 years old and have been hunting all game with firearms since then. Shooting guns to me is so natural that it got too easy for me to hunt with a gun. In addition, ammo was costing me quite a bit and the slingshot offered me a new challenge and ammo is very easy to come by. I used to hunt grouse with a .22 long and the comparison with a slingshot shooting a .50 steel ball bearing with a body shot takes the game down much faster then a .22 rifle with a body shot. I spent so much time practicing that I really have a passion for slingshot hunting now. The college that I go to is a private college and they are allowing me to kill squirrels for pest control since I can do it legally and with a slingshot but I've been too busy lately plus I kinda like one of the squirrels so I may not take that request seriously until I have nothing else to do. And by the way, the grouse is the only game that I would take a body shot with a slingshot, rabbits and other game I only take head shots


----------



## Ole Man Dan (Dec 18, 2013)

Charles said:


> As a lad, I did not always have firearms available to me, or else could not afford to buy ammo. Slingshot ammo (stones) is available everywhere, and it is free.
> 
> I can make my own slingshot a lot easier than I could make a firearm.
> 
> ...


If I could add one thing to Charles's list of reasons...
I DO IT BECAUSE I CAN.
It presents a challenge, and it's fun to shoot, and I get exercise snooping around woodlots.


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

For me it was because i was sick of wondering upon game without being able to take them, so got myself a catapult and have been putting game away ever since


----------



## JEFF BURG (Nov 12, 2013)

they are fun to shoot and make and are so light and compact you can put em in ya pocket then ya have both hands free to carry the game that ya shoot plus they are so cheap look at the price of a good .22 rifle and amo 3 to 400 plus 56 for a brick of .22 so i would say slings shots have got my vote for sure


----------



## Thewolf2000 (Apr 27, 2013)

I hunt with both a firearm and a slingshot I use the slingshot for fun like squrirl and pigeons. also the slingshot is good for when im working (gamekeeper) as it dosent get in my way on the quodbike like a rifle dose. However I use the firearm for real pest control.


----------



## logo96 (Jun 29, 2011)

Firearms were just to easy to use, it takes skill and luck to use a slingshot.


----------

